# BOL not



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying a town home at the beach. Your thoughts.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Are you going to paint a big red circle on it with a red center dot?

How will you prepare for Tsunami?, Earth quake?, a nasty storm or flood?

A well and septic system is going to be hard to put in and a garden might be difficult too.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not worried about the bad times. One I like the beach especially in cold weather. My wife likes the beach more than me. So she will go more often than me. That is why I'm thinking about buying.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

404 1st Ave N, North Myrtle Beach, SC 29582 - Zillow


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> 404 1st Ave N, North Myrtle Beach, SC 29582 - Zillow


You can't get that close to the beach in Cali with that size for so little money. I love the surf way Monterey condos. 1 bed, 1 BA, 450 sq feet only $399,000 plus $625 a month HOA


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

If you can afford it why not?


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Interest rates are at a low point in our history. It is a good time to buy real estate in my opinion. It may not be the perfect BOL, but you will have a great time enjoying it before/if the SHTF. Also (as anyone who is married well knows) if the wife is happy, everyone is happy!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I might pay cash. The problem is the tax premium of paying all cash. I probably can put together $100,000 without paying taxes but all the books say not to use that money first. I'm going to try to finance it making $20,000 payments every January. I think I can keep my taxable income under $67,000. Which will keep me in the 15% bracket.

I am averaging 5 to 6% dividend yields and capital growth about 10 to 15% most years. No losses so far. Yes I know you guys say that is all paper and Fed stimulus. But my silver ain't paying that.

Anyone with a better idea?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> I might pay cash. The problem is the tax premium of paying all cash. I probably can put together $100,000 without paying taxes but all the books say not to use that money first. I'm going to try to finance it making $20,000 payments every January. I think I can keep my taxable income under $67,000. Which will keep me in the 15% bracket.
> 
> I am averaging 5 to 6% dividend yields and capital growth about 10 to 15% most years. No losses so far. Yes I know you guys say that is all paper and Fed stimulus. But my silver ain't paying that.
> 
> Anyone with a better idea?


Maybe a more direct questions is: Why wouldn't you buy? If you and your wife like it, you have your preps covered; you have your retirement covered... Go enjoy yourselves. The alternative is to not buy it, kick yourself for the next 10 years because you didn't and could have, and sit around waiting for the SHTF.

Personally, I do not think the prepper thing is about moping about waiting for some black swan. It is just about being ready when/if such an event does happen. We still get to live life in the meantime.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> I might pay cash. The problem is the tax premium of paying all cash. I probably can put together $100,000 without paying taxes but all the books say not to use that money first. I'm going to try to finance it making $20,000 payments every January. I think I can keep my taxable income under $67,000. Which will keep me in the 15% bracket.
> 
> I am averaging 5 to 6% dividend yields and capital growth about 10 to 15% most years. No losses so far. Yes I know you guys say that is all paper and Fed stimulus. But my silver ain't paying that.
> 
> Anyone with a better idea?


Sounds to me like you know money, investments, and the lousy tax code. So my advice is follow your instincts because they have done you well so far.


----------



## KingM (Aug 1, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> I might pay cash. The problem is the tax premium of paying all cash. I probably can put together $100,000 without paying taxes but all the books say not to use that money first. I'm going to try to finance it making $20,000 payments every January. I think I can keep my taxable income under $67,000. Which will keep me in the 15% bracket.
> 
> I am averaging 5 to 6% dividend yields and capital growth about 10 to 15% most years. No losses so far. Yes I know you guys say that is all paper and Fed stimulus. But my silver ain't paying that.
> 
> Anyone with a better idea?


No, unfortunately it is not a good time to be a saver. Interest rates are in the toilet. Bonds pay poorly. The stock market is up now, but I'm afraid it's another bubble.

In spite of that, the ants will always do better in the long run than the grasshoppers.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

If you can afford it and it's what you want to do, I say go for it. When people speak of hunting, I think, they usually envision hunting deer rabbit and such, but there are a lot more critters in the ocean, depending on what might happen living next to the ocean might not be such a crazy idea at all.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

We moved to the beach four years ago after 15yrs in a MI suburb. I miss being surrounded by all the state land (hunting and fishing EVERYWHERE).

But things we've noticed about beach life.

No flying bugs! _NICE!!!_ No matter what the weather is, apparently they don't like the salt air? No idea, but if we go anywhere inland, or just on the other side of the waterway you get SWARMED (you'll see a river that runs about 2 miles inland, the whole length of the SE coast. = "The waterway"). Even to see a mosquito is RARE anywhere along the ocean. 

Life is ALL about the tourist season. In the winter I can go out for a bike ride with a light jacket even short sleeves and the roads are BARE. No snow, no cars! Wide open driving EVERYWHERE! Summer isn't bad either. Averages 5-10 deg hotter than MI, but even a mile inland the ocean breeze keeps it in check most days. traffic is still better than any town in MI was, the roads are smooth here, and there are girls in bikini's everywhere! 

Hope you don't completely HATE new yorkers. Any SE tourist town advertises in new york and worst of all... Jersey. Income levels are high, and they get sick of where they live. = Thats where the majority of the tourists are from.

One appeal SC has over FL is cost of living. That, and SIGNIFICANTLY less hurricane activity. If you ever watch the weather station, it hardly ever even rains here. ALL the rain goes north of us into Wilmington, NC. They get DROWN all year long. Still trying to figure that one out. It's to the point where it seems unnatural!

There are pelicans, storks and otters in the pond outside my window. I've got a truck that I put whopping 2K miles on last year because I can ride motorcycle 12 months of the year. My feet have permanent tan lines from sandals, and I'm pretty happy about it! 

Camping trip we went on the week before last CHRISTMAS:
View attachment 2437


If your a fisherman, surf fishing is ok, pier fishing is loads of fun, and there are MILES and MILES of inland rivers and lakes within a short drive (prier fishing = catching everything from puffer fish, sharks, sting rays, etc. Anytime you catch anything tourist girls in bikinis like to pose with you for pictures to send home... There are worse ways to spend a day!)
View attachment 2442


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> We moved to the beach four years ago after 15yrs in a MI suburb. I miss being surrounded by all the state land (hunting and fishing EVERYWHERE).
> 
> But things we've noticed about beach life.
> 
> ...


Okay. I am officially jealous. Congrats on a great move.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a question... what tax implications are you concerned with? I am a bit confused. Were you talking about the pulling out money from the investments putting you over the 15%? Or were you wanting a tax break from financing the home such as thd interest deduction? 

If it is the deduction, dont finance to get the deduction, it is counter intuitive and mathematically ill advised.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I second the motion by Silverbullet. Let me see - yes I am free from cold rainy tomorrow all through cold rainy March.


----------

